# Video "Flerting or fighting?"



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

So i was watching my Leucs feed. The male was calling as usual. You can see him calling in the beginning of the video. Today I noticed some courting by the female and what I think is another female. They both began petting the male and then the began wrestling. Im going to assume this is agressive behavior between the females, when the male calls.
I took a video to confirm. Can someone double confirm?





Can anyone comment?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

FROGGYSTYLE!!! Looks like courting to me with the nominant and chocolate. In the end seems like the females are wrestling. The two chocolates seem to be the females and the the nominant seems to be the male.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

At first it was courting with females toward the male. At the end it was females wrestling. They will need to be separated if that continues. That one female had a pretty good grip on the other and that will stress her out.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Looks like courting to me. My leucs do the same thing.


Did you see the end? That was the two females, not the female and the male.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

OMG That a crazy grip. Seems like she was going to get choke out.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

hey ConFuCiuZ.
have u sexed yours yet? Your chocos?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Nope i haven't. But i havent seen any calling from them either and they dont seem to be females. None of my leucs seem to be Females.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

David, you're right. That was definitely female aggression at the end. Tincs fight exactly like your leucs just did...and it can get crazy! Right before I split my Yellow Head females, they were really going at it and flip flopping each other all over the tank! You wouldn't believe how fast these little frogs can be when they're po'd! I would consider splitting your girls up before things get really nasty.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Thats what I thought. Oddly enough, the female on the bottom seemed unfazed by the attack. And in the end, it was HER who ended up in the coco hut with the male.
The male has been calling all morning. This is the most I have ever heard from him. Ill keep an eye on them and separate them as needed. Thanks all


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

that video was amazing. it tripped me out watching a frog put another frog into a rear naked choke.....


----------



## fystol (Dec 10, 2011)

And the one female frog said, oh no she didnt! ha-ha
On a serious note, I ended up having to split my luecs because of the same behavior. They are both now breeding successfully and very healthy.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't mean to hijack here, but where do you get chocolate leucs? I think they are beautiful, and they would go very well with my love for chocolate.


----------



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)

David, I am sure you will find clutches soon... 

My girls









Just compare


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

That's defiantly agression towards the females. The frogs are beautiful though

2.2 bassleri 2.3 E.A Santa Isabella 1.1 tinctorious Patricia 0.1 Green Sipplewini 0.0.3 Leucs


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

Good to hear they are starting to court Dave!

See I told you you'd notice the change in behavior when they began to breed.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I split up my group. now its 1.1.1 and 0.1.0. I might separate the unknown and add it to the lone female to see if theres a response.
I already put the aggressive female into her own container. I feel horrible taking her from her beautiful 55g but she was bear hugging everyone. Male and Female. Should I of separated them?

Any suggestions from the more experienced?


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok actually, I separated them into 2 groups and as soon as i did the 0.0.1 started calling. 
so it looks like a 1.1 , 1.1 (nom/choco, nom/choco)

So now what? Is my hope of a 55g a wash?


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

:side story:
Its pretty hysterical actually. Since I separated them up. The male has been calling from a tucked in brom. The female cant seem to find him. He calls for a bit and she tries to find him but he is well hidden. She climbs around where she thinks he is, he calls and she tries again. its almost like hes doing it on purpose. He walks out to the tip of the brom, calls, then hides back in the brom. Shes to fat to climb up the brom so she just circles the base.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Great looking frogs,need a vid of the female trying to find the male.How old are your leucs.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I have 2.4 in a 65. My females wrestle occasionally and it doesn't last all that long. They'll sort out who's boss. They have been in the same viv for 3+ years. I do get a lot of egg eating though and have to be quick to pull eggs!


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

SNAKEMANVET said:


> Great looking frogs,need a vid of the female trying to find the male.How old are your leucs.


they are about 1.5-2 years old.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

mordoria said:


> :side story:
> Its pretty hysterical actually. Since I separated them up. The male has been calling from a tucked in brom. The female cant seem to find him. He calls for a bit and she tries to find him but he is well hidden. She climbs around where she thinks he is, he calls and she tries again. its almost like hes doing it on purpose. He walks out to the tip of the brom, calls, then hides back in the brom. Shes to fat to climb up the brom so she just circles the base.


Maybe he is afraid of a domestic dispute if she finds him. LOL 

I don't have a good answer about your 55 being a wash. I guess it is up to you and if you feel the aggression is causing a problem. I will let the leuc people answer that


----------



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)

mordoria said:


> :side story:
> The female cant seem to find him.


I wouldn't worry about that. As long as he calls (mine usually do in the morning, nearly 8-10 am), clutches will come. Just make sure you have some proper oviposition sites.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

kokon2208 said:


> I wouldn't worry about that. As long as he calls (mine usually do in the morning, nearly 8-10 am), clutches will come. Just make sure you have some proper oviposition sites.


 I have a coco hut with a dish under it. What else do they lay in? Film cans seem really small. I wouldent put it past them to smash themselves into one anyway.


----------



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)

David, my leucs never put clutches to film cans. They use only this









And I would say this is a bit smaller than coco hut I have.


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

coco hut are great, film canisters are going to be too small for breeding. Mine will lay clutches in the leaf litter also, which can be tricky to find.


----------

